# SANGII VS sangii var ayubianum



## shaw (Apr 25, 2009)

just came to know there are such a var in paph sangii family - and was introduce by Ayub and descript by Olaf Gruss....
unable to get much information..... can some one pls adv?


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 25, 2009)

from Dr Tanaka's website....

click me


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like sangii x hirsutissimum.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> Looks like sangii x hirsutissimum.



Yeah, it sorta does. But no hint of hirsutissimum in the staminode IMO. 

-Ernie


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2009)

wow... an orchid flower only a mother could love,.......


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll take both! Thanx for posting. I was speaking to Andy [of Andy's Orchids] today and he was telling me that before CITES restrictions a lot of species were imported by big scale growers and he has seen tranlienianum and helenae for sale in Trader Joes! (Of course, we don't have Trader Joes in NYC!)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 26, 2009)

NYEric said:


> ...I was speaking to Andy... today and he was telling me that...he has seen tranlienianum and helenae for sale in Trader Joes!...



what?! why don't they have them at my trader joe's? Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh:sob:



cnycharles said:


> wow... an orchid flower only a mother could love,.......




wait a minute. what'd you call me?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 26, 2009)

..... time for me to visit Trader Joe's, can't hurt!


----------

